# hd going bad??

## cylamanae

hi just installed an 80 gb seagate hd into my computer.  i originally had a 3.5gb and a 40gb hd.  but as soon as i installed this new one, there is major lag and i cant figure out why.at first, i didnt notice the slowing of he computer, thenwhen i was emerging, it stopped with an error.  i tryed restarting it, cuz it was only fetching, but it said bus error.sure enough it was like the hd crashed and all that was running on my scrren was in the system memory at the time: mouse, windows, and the cursor (konsole cursor to type in data etc...)

when i rebooted, it would not load the drive.  then i completely shut the computer down and then it worked.  then later it happened again, this time i got programming erors, like ls would fail in line x of file /usr.. 

i remove the new hd, and it runs faster and has litle problems (as far as i know, i didnt do emerge at that time)  the hd used to run linux on my main server til i upgraded, and it worked there.  i even checked the power supply to see if mayby since i had 3 hds hooked up it wsa too little power, but its a 400 watt power supply.  i checked the kernel to see if i had support for ext3 (the new fs on it) and i only had the first option selected, so naturally i selected them all) and this is where i am.  i was going to try it in another computer to isolate the problem, but that is a differant architecture and wouldnt load the kerne because of it.

any ideas?

thanks for your time and concern.

----------

## billium

Hello cylamanae

Try running the drive fitness test:

http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/index.html

Billy

----------

## sundialsvc4

Seagate?  Ugh.

Hey...  drives are cheap; data isn't.  If there's the slightest question that the drive might be unstable, take it out of service.

----------

## cylamanae

i ran the util and it checked out fine.  then i did fsck on my other dirve and that checked out ok.  any other ideas?

----------

## augury

what bus are these on?  what do you get for # hdparm -tT /dev/{your drives}?  how old are the drives?

----------

## cylamanae

```
localhost kyle # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   512 MB in  2.00 seconds = 255.78 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   28 MB in  3.01 seconds =   9.29 MB/sec

localhost kyle # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   368 MB in  2.01 seconds = 183.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   50 MB in  3.05 seconds =  16.41 MB/sec

localhost kyle #

```

where hda is the 40 gb hd, and hdb is the newer seagate 80 gb.  both are ata btw, on the same channel as of now.

----------

## augury

You can use smart to see if it has problems (emerge sys-apps/smartmontools) # smartctl -a /dev/hda

post it so i can see

 *Quote:*   

> ls would fail in line x of file /usr.. 

 

failed in the drive, ext3 or vfs.

----------

## cylamanae

here is hda's output from the utility: 

```
localhost kyle # smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i386-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     Maxtor 2F040J0

Serial Number:    F15TC9LE

Firmware Version: VAM51JJ0

User Capacity:    41,110,142,976 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Wed Nov 30 16:44:29 2005 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x85) Offline data collection activity

                                        was aborted by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (1261) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  21) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   235   235   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       5611

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       77

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   250   244   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       17

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   243   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   249   243   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       62813

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   236   236   000    Old_age   Always       -       43748

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   249   249   000    Old_age   Always       -       1613

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       55

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       973

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       48

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   252   251   000    Old_age   Always       -       50596

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   249   249   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   252   221   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   249   249   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   198   191   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   169   000    Old_age   Always       -       503

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   208   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   251   248   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       1559

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   164   162   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

 99 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

100 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

101 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

Warning: ATA error count 4237 inconsistent with error log pointer 5

ATA Error Count: 4237 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 4237 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5756 hours (239 days + 20 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 08      05:48:06.480  READ DMA

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.480  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 ff 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.480  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

  10 00 01 01 00 00 e1 08      05:48:06.480  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 04      05:48:06.320  READ DMA

Error 4236 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5756 hours (239 days + 20 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 08      05:48:06.288  READ DMA

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.288  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 ff 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.288  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

  10 00 01 01 00 00 e1 08      05:48:06.288  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 04      05:48:06.128  READ DMA

Error 4235 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5756 hours (239 days + 20 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 08      05:48:06.096  READ DMA

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.096  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 ff 00 00 00 ef 08      05:48:06.096  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

  10 00 01 01 00 00 e1 08      05:48:06.096  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 04      05:48:05.952  READ DMA

Error 4234 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5756 hours (239 days + 20 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 08      05:48:05.920  READ DMA

  e3 ff 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:48:04.784  IDLE

  c4 ff 01 00 00 00 e0 00      05:48:04.768  READ MULTIPLE

  c4 ff 01 00 00 00 e0 00      05:48:04.752  READ MULTIPLE

  e3 03 00 01 4f c2 a0 08      05:48:02.688  IDLE

Error 4233 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 5738 hours (239 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 08      17:40:33.264  READ DMA

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 ef 08      17:40:33.264  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 ff 00 00 00 ef 08      17:40:33.264  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

  10 00 01 01 00 00 e1 08      17:40:33.264  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 e0 04      17:40:33.120  READ DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

and here is the 80 gb:

```
martctl -a /dev/hdb

smartctl version 5.33 [i386-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST380011A

Serial Number:    3JV26LZQ

Firmware Version: 3.06

User Capacity:    80,026,361,856 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Wed Nov 30 16:47:06 2005 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  58) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   060   055   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       92565426

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   098   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       13

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   086   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       450359343

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       7947

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1303

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   047   056   000    Old_age   Always       -       47

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   060   054   000    Old_age   Always       -       92565426

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   150   000    Old_age   Always       -       63

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 93 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 93 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7210 hours (300 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 5c d3 2a f0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x002ad35c = 2806620

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:01.631  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.920  READ DMA EXT

  10 00 3f 00 00 00 f0 00      10:15:00.919  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.913  READ DMA EXT

Error 92 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7210 hours (300 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 5c d3 2a f0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x002ad35c = 2806620

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:01.631  READ DMA EXT

  10 00 3f 00 00 00 f0 00      10:15:00.920  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 4d d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.913  READ DMA EXT

Error 91 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7210 hours (300 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 5c d3 2a f0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x002ad35c = 2806620

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:01.631  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.920  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 4d d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 45 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 4d e5 2a f0 00      10:15:00.913  READ DMA EXT

Error 90 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7210 hours (300 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 5c d3 2a f0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x002ad35c = 2806620

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 55 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.889  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 4d d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.920  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 45 d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 4d e5 2a f0 00      10:15:00.919  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 3d d3 2a f0 00      10:15:00.913  READ DMA EXT

Error 89 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7210 hours (300 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 64 55 2a f0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x002a5564 = 2774372

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 5d 55 2a f0 00      10:15:00.093  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 fd 54 2a f0 00      10:15:00.092  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 5d 28 2a f0 00      10:15:00.092  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 45 13 2a f0 00      10:15:00.151  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 b5 2c 53 f0 00      10:15:00.142  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7917         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

i hope you can use this info

----------

## augury

```

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       48

```

This is a little warm, not too bad though.

```

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1303

```

average uptime is 6 hours.  330 days up.

```

5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   250   244   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       17

5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

```

The maxtor has realloc'd sectors which is a prefailure attribute (runs out eventually   :Smile:  ).  It may just be sensitive.  I wouldn't try to get them back.

```

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   251   248   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       1559

```

more prefailure on maxtor

```

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   060   055   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       92565426

```

prefailure on seagate.  I'm not sure how this is read exactly but its not zero.

```

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   198   191   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8 

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   150   000    Old_age   Always       -       63 

```

again not zero and both drives have error logs w/ this dma stuff in it.  clustered errors but not enough to fill the logs.

I would say this is a symptom of the problem.  

Here is a comparable model seagate disk that has no real problems and is fairly new.

```

110:45:51 pcchips / # smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST340014A

Serial Number:    4MW0B296

Firmware Version: 8.01

User Capacity:    40,020,664,320 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Thu Dec  1 22:45:56 2005 EST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  31) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   076   066   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       18975165

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   098   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       4

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   078   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       66479865

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1132

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       19

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   039   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       39

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   076   066   000    Old_age   Always       -       18975165

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute dela

```

Raw_Read_Error_Rate, Seek_Error_Rate have values here.  

UDMA_CRC_Error_Count doesn't and the log is clear.  The temperature is lower but I just woke this box up.

Post output of (emerge sys-apps/lshw) 

# hdparm -iI /dev/hda; hdparm -iI /dev/hdb; lspci; lshw -C storage; dmesg

----------

## cylamanae

```
Localhost kyle # hdparm -iI /dev/hda; hdparm -iI /dev/hdb; lspci; lshw -C storage; dmesg

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 2F040J0, FwRev=VAM51JJ0, SerialNo=F15TC9LE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=80293248

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 2F040J0

        Serial Number:      F15TC9LE

        Firmware Revision:  VAM51JJ0

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   4047

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      255

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16511760

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   80293248

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       39205 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       41110 MBytes (41 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 192

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

/dev/hdb:

 Model=ST380011A, FwRev=3.06, SerialNo=3JV26LZQ

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380011A

        Serial Number:      3JV26LZQ

        Firmware Revision:  3.06

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   64761

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      255

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514055

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 730 Host (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

0000:00:01.1 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 82)

0000:00:01.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:01.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:01.4 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)

  *-ide

       description: IDE interface

       product: 5513 [IDE]

       vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

       physical id: 0.1

       bus info: pci@00:00.1

       version: d0

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: ide bus_master

       configuration: driver=SIS_IDE

       resources: ioport:ff00-ff0f

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #6 SMP Thu Nov 10 11:04:17 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fc390

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS730SX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS730SX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x0fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS     730S 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:effc0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line:

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01242000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1095.279 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 253924k/262080k available (3180k kernel code, 7588k reserved, 1247k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2162.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=1081344)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0828)

CPU0: AMD Duron(tm) Processor stepping 00

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133281816.055:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

sis900.c: v1.08.08 Jan. 22 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.1[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

0000:00:01.1: VIA 6103 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:01.1: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 11, 00:0a:e6:49:85:14.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:00.1

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS730 ATA 100 (1st gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 109

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: Maxtor 2F040J0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ATAPI CD-ROM 52XMax, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Trident 4DWave/SiS 7018/ALi 5451,Tvia CyberPro 5050 PCI Audio, version 0.14.10j-2.6, 10:58:46 Nov 10 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.4[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

trident: SiS 7018 PCI Audio found at IO 0xd800, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: CMI65 (CMedia)

AC97 codec does not have proper volume support.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6939, last_flushed_trans_id 243900

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 1047546818468635, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 154

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 201852

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 403644

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 605240

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 1

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 2

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 12

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 3

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 4

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 20

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 5

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 6

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 28

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 7

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 8

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 36

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 9

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 40

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 44

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 48

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 52

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 56

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 60

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4

```

----------

## augury

The first thing to try would be to put the seagate on the other ide channel where hdc is.  Of course this is not always an option.  What I think might be happening is that the two drives are treated differently by the ide (because they are somehow different) and the ide has to switch settings between them which is where the delay comes from.  There are also suggestions that the write is overtiming the drives capabilities.  The sis driver is being used, udma2 is being used on both drives which is lower than the udma5 max, there doesn't seem to be kernel trouble.  Both drives have the same type of errors though.  The other thing that may help would be to pass "ide0=nodma" or "ide0=serialize"  (odd ball "ide0=ata66") to the kernel in the boot command (I'm reading from /usr/src/linux/Documentation/ide.txt and /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt).  It would be wise to set pio mode in the bios as well.  serialize shouldn't be nessesary if the ide is overclocking the drive (since these are two) but if the protocol between ide and drive is changing then this may help. There really shouldn't be much performance loss.  DMA is highly overrated.

----------

## cylamanae

so far my comp hasnt shut the hds down like it did b4.

thanks!

----------

## augury

What are your hdparm -tT speeds?  I was thinking maybe just using dma rather than udma might help but if the speeds ok then theres no real need to.  What seemed to fix it by the way?

----------

## cylamanae

for some reason it started working.  im thinking that mayb it was just getting hot after being on for a few days. i dont know what caused it. hdparm -tT hda said no such file or directory.

----------

## cylamanae

Some bad news... The drive died tonight. The drive started giving random Segmentation faults when running the simplest of commands.  

```

anime # ls

Segmentation fault

```

I tried running etc-update (just got done syncing and installing updates   :Twisted Evil:  ) same problem.  tried rebooting got the same error.  finally got it rebooted via kde and when it tried booting up.... It gave more Segmentation faults when trying to mount swap also gave random errors when trying to booting the kernel.  The drive is also slowly slowing down then the drive will speed up then it will slowly slow down again.  

Thanks for all the help I guess im getting to install tomorrow on my 60 gig drive.

----------

